# Signature changes?



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Okay, perhaps another newbie question. I searched and found refs to signature updates, and one post said to be sure 'show sigs' was on in your options. I assumed that was in respect to seeing anyone's sig.

My question is: When you add/change a sig, I was expecting it to show on old posts. AVS does this, but I don't know if it's standard behavior or a hack they added.

So, if you enable/change a sig, should it show up on all posts you've made?

(I don't know which behavior I like..  There's a case for a post to be saved the way it was when you posted it, and there's a case for sigs to be current, so people see your current comment/hardware, etc.)


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

On posts you have made before you had a sig, your sig will not show up.

On your new posts, whatever your current sig is will show up on each one, UNLESS you select NOT to show your sig, which can only be done on a post-by-post basis by _UN_checking a box underneath the reply area that says "Show your signature".

Also, when you change your signature, it is automatically changed on each post you have previously made, if your signature was in that post initially.

Hope this helps. :grin:


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Ah, didn't know if no sig, no retroactive.  Thanks!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BTW: Removing your sig is retroactive.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

James Long said:


> BTW: Removing your sig is retroactive.


I don't foresee ever removing my signature.


----------

